# mustard gas = υπερίτης, αέριο μουστάρδας;



## Palavra (Aug 28, 2016)

Καλημέρα σε όλους!

Θα λέγατε ότι η ονομασία _αέριο μουστάρδας_ είναι εξίσου διαδεδομένη με τον _υπερίτη_ ή να προτιμήσω το δεύτερο; Αυτό που μεταφράζω είναι λογοτεχνία, εάν βοηθάει.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sulfur_mustard


----------



## Marinos (Aug 28, 2016)

Νομίζω πως ναι (εξίσου διαδεδομένη) -- για μένα μάλιστα είναι ίσως και λίγο περισσότερο οικεία. Επειδή όμως δεν με εμπιστεύομαι σε κάτι τέτοια, περίμενε καλύτερα να δεις τι θα πουν κι άλλοι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 28, 2016)

Όπως τα λέει ο Μαρίνος. Είναι απλώς θέμα ρέτζιστερ και κειμένου.


----------



## nickel (Aug 28, 2016)

Καλημέρα. Ο Δρανδάκης στο λήμμα υπερίτης λέει:

Τα συμβατικά ονόματα, υφ' α συνήθως φέρεται σήμερον η πολεμική αυτή ουσία, διαφέρουσιν εις τα διάφορα κράτη. Υπό των Γάλλων ωνομάσθη υπερίτης (Ypérite), εκ του ονόματος του τομέως του Υπρ, ένθα εβλήθησαν το πρώτον υπό των Γερμανών τη 1η Ιουλίου 1917 οβίδες πεπληρωμέναι διά της ουσίας ταύτης. [...] οι δε Άγγλοι και Αμερικανοί Mustard gas, λόγω της χαρακτηριστικής οσμής του μη επιμελώς παρασκευαζομένου τότε υπερίτου, ήτις προσωμοίαζε προς την της μουστάρδας.

Ίσως λοιπόν αν θέλεις να μεταφέρεις ατμόσφαιρα πρώτου παγκοσμίου, ο υπερίτης ήταν πιο γνωστός τότε σαν _υπερίτης_ παρά σαν _αέριο μουστάρδας_, που ποτέ δεν ήταν ακριβής όρος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 28, 2016)

Ούτε ο υπερίτης είναι ακριβής χημικός όρος. :)

Σε μυθιστόρημα, θα χρησιμοποιούσα αυτό που χρησιμοποιούν οι ήρωες του βιβλίου. Και τα δύο είναι εξίσου κατανοητά, και τότε, και τώρα.


----------



## nickel (Aug 28, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ούτε ο υπερίτης είναι ακριβής χημικός όρος. :)
> 
> Σε μυθιστόρημα, θα χρησιμοποιούσα αυτό που χρησιμοποιούν οι ήρωες του βιβλίου. Και τα δύο είναι εξίσου κατανοητά, και τότε, και τώρα.



Με το δεύτερο, ναι, 100%.

Για το πρώτο, άλλο εννοούσα. Ότι το «αέριο μουστάρδας» δίνει την εντύπωση ότι φτιάχνεται από μουστάρδα. Κλείνεις τη μουστάρδα στο βαζάκι για πολλά χρόνια και, όταν το ανοίγεις, λιποθυμάς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 28, 2016)

nickel said:


> Για το πρώτο, άλλο εννοούσα. Ότι το «αέριο μουστάρδας» δίνει την εντύπωση ότι φτιάχνεται από μουστάρδα. Κλείνεις τη μουστάρδα στο βαζάκι για πολλά χρόνια και, όταν το ανοίγεις, λιποθυμάς.


:upz: και καρα:up:


----------



## sarant (Aug 28, 2016)

Ευτυχώς που δεν υπάρχει πολυτονικό, αλλιώς θα τσακωνόμασταν αν θέλει δασεία ο υπερίτης (αφού η πόλη Ypres δεν έχει δασύ H). Για τη δασεία της Υόρκης είχε σφαχτεί ο Καβάφης με τον Λαγουδάκη το 1924.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 28, 2016)

Χα! Πρόσφατα είχα συζήτηση αν πρέπει Νέα Υερσέη ή Νέα Ιερσέη (είπα το δεύτερο, φυσικά).


----------



## Earion (Aug 29, 2016)

Όπως τα λένε ο Μαρίνος (#2) και ο Δόκτορας (#3). Οι φαντάροι μιλούσαν για αέριο μουστάρδας.


----------



## nickel (Aug 29, 2016)

Earion said:


> Όπως τα λένε ο Μαρίνος (#2) και ο Δόκτορας (#3). Οι φαντάροι μιλούσαν για αέριο μουστάρδας.



Καλημέρα. Δεν μπορώ να διαφωνήσω για τον όρο που χρησιμοποιούσαν οι φαντάροι. Δεν έχω κάνει φαντάρος τόσα παλιά πια (και εξακολουθώ να συμφωνώ με το #5). Θα διαφωνήσω ωστόσο με την τεκμηρίωση. Μου αρέσει κι εμένα να ψάχνω στα γκουγκλοβιβλία. 

Αν ψάξουμε για "αέριο μουστάρδας", θα πάρουμε τρία ευρήματα σε μεταφράσεις:
https://www.google.gr/search?num=10....serp..3.3.431...0j0i19k1j30i10k1.gYuZVi2UfXE


Ενώ αν ψάξουμε για «υπερίτη», θα έχουμε πλούσια και ενδιαφέροντα ευρήματα σε ελληνικά γραπτά. 
https://www.google.gr/search?q="υπε...subOAhWEOBQKHcMlAYAQ_AUIDigA&biw=1680&bih=937


----------



## Palavra (Aug 29, 2016)

Πάντως «υπερίτης» έχω βάλει ως τώρα, για τους λόγους που λέει ο Νίκελ στο #4 και στο #6.


----------



## nickel (Aug 29, 2016)

Ορίστε και λίγος υπερίτης (στο κάτω μέρος) από Ριζοσπάστη του 1936.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 29, 2016)

nickel said:


> Αν ψάξουμε για "αέριο μουστάρδας", θα πάρουμε τρία ευρήματα σε μεταφράσεις:
> https://www.google.gr/search?num=10....serp..3.3.431...0j0i19k1j30i10k1.gYuZVi2UfXE


Πιθανολογώ ότι αυτό οφείλεται κυρίως στο ότι παλιότερα κείμενα και μεταφράσεις κατά βάση δεν είναι διαθέσιμα στο διαδίκτυο.

Επιπλέον, εγώ βρίσκω *μερικές εκατοντάδες ευρήματα*. Αλλού ψάχνουμε;


----------



## daeman (Aug 29, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πιθανολογώ ότι αυτό οφείλεται κυρίως στο ότι παλιότερα κείμενα και μεταφράσεις κατά βάση δεν είναι διαθέσιμα στο διαδίκτυο.
> ...



Κι εγώ.



drsiebenmal said:


> ...
> Επιπλέον, εγώ βρίσκω *μερικές εκατοντάδες ευρήματα*. Αλλού ψάχνουμε;



Ναι. Ο Νίκελ έκανε αναζήτηση του ενικού «αέριο μουστάρδας» στα γκουγκλοβιβλία, η οποία δίνει 6 αποτελέσματα, ενώ εσύ αναζήτησες τον πληθυντικό «αέρια μουστάρδας» γενικά σε ιστοσελίδες, με 123 τελικά αποτελέσματα. 

As for me, I'm getting too old to cut the mustard... *gas*, the mustard gas! 

Too old to cut the mustard - Rosemary Clooney & Marlene Dietrich






Well, gases can't be cut, anyway.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Aug 30, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Χα! Πρόσφατα είχα συζήτηση αν πρέπει Νέα Υερσέη ή Νέα Ιερσέη (είπα το δεύτερο, φυσικά).



Ιαγουάρος, Ιαμαϊκή, Νέα Ιερσέη... Αχ, οι δόξες τής εικοσάτομης εγκυκλοπαίδειας 2002 με το μπλε εξώφυλλο, που την ξεφύλλιζα στα νιάτα μου και μάθαινα για τον κόσμο. Λυπάμαι τώρα που την πετάξαμε (κάποια στιγμή μετά το έτος 2002), όσο ταλαιπωρημένη κι αν ήταν, γιατί πλέον έχει ιστορικό ενδιαφέρον το περιεχόμενό της. (Η καινούργια εγκυκλοπαίδεια τελικά έμεινε σχεδόν αμεταχείριστη· έπεσε πάνω στην ανάπτυξη της Βικιπαίδειας και των διάφορων διαδικτυακών αρχείων.)



sarant said:


> Ευτυχώς που δεν υπάρχει πολυτονικό, αλλιώς θα τσακωνόμασταν αν θέλει δασεία ο υπερίτης (αφού η πόλη Ypres δεν έχει δασύ H). Για τη δασεία της Υόρκης είχε σφαχτεί ο Καβάφης με τον Λαγουδάκη το 1924.



:blink::scared:

Το ύψιλον παίρνει πάντα δασεία! _Το ύψιλον παίρνει πάντα δασεία!_ ΠΑΝΤΑ! :curse:


Εντάξει, ηρέμησα. Υποθέτω μιλάμε για το σύστημα που δάσυνε τους Ισπανούς και τους Ολλανδούς, και όχι για το απλουστευμένο τής δημοτικής που βρίσκω, π.χ. στον Φύλακα της Σίκαλης, που δασύνει επανειλημμένως τη Νέα Υόρκη (αν και το βιβλίο παρεκκλίνει από τους γνωστούς σε εμένα κανόνες αρνούμενο να περισπάσει ένα ξένο όνομα... για να δω... α ναι, τον Ρούντολφ). Ακόμα κι έτσι, πάντως, ακούγεται παράξενο. Τον είχα για θεμελιώδη κανόνα αυτόν με το ύψιλον, και στα αρχαία ακόμα. Ίσως εκεί δεν είχαν να κάνουν με ξένα ονόματα, όμως: τα εξελλήνιζαν, και έτσι το ύψιλον πάντα συνοδευόταν από δασύτητα.


----------



## nickel (Aug 30, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Το ύψιλον παίρνει πάντα δασεία! _Το ύψιλον παίρνει πάντα δασεία!_ ΠΑΝΤΑ! :curse:
> 
> Εντάξει, ηρέμησα.



Καλημέρα.

Η συνέχεια εδώ:
*Πότε καταργήθηκε στο πολυτονικό η δασεία των ξένων λέξεων και ονομάτων; *
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...τονικό-η-δασεία-των-ξένων-λέξεων-και-ονομάτων


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 31, 2016)

Ποτέ μου δεν συμπάθησα την έκφραση "αέριο μουστάρδας". Μου φαινόταν ότι μύριζε μουστάρδα μετάφραση. Ειπώθηκε ότι οι φαντάροι έλεγαν "αέριο μουστάρδας". Ναι, αλλά ποιοι φαντάροι; Όχι Έλληνες φαντάροι βέβαια (αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με). Άρα μιλάμε εξ αρχής για μετάφραση. Άρα δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό να κρατήσουμε αυτήν την έκφραση.

Μπορεί βέβαια να μας αρέσει ή να μας φαίνεται επαρκώς καθιερωμένη ή να κρίνουμε ότι ταιριάζει στο κείμενό μας, π.χ. σε έναν διάλογο στα χαρακώματα όπου θέλουμε να διαφοροποιήσουμε την καθημερινότητα των φαντάρων από την τεχνική ορολογία. Όμως νομίζω ότι αυτό μπορεί να γίνει και με το σκέτο "αέριο" ή "αέρια", ακόμη και "τοξικά αέρια" ή "χημικά αέρια" ή "χημικά" (π.χ. "Μας ψεκάζουν με χημικά!"). Αναλόγως την περίπτωση, μπορούμε να πούμε ακόμη και "ασφυξιογόνα αέρια" κι ας μην είναι τέτοιο ο υπερίτης - εξαρτάται από το τι ρόλο παίζει στο κείμενό μας. Εννοείται ότι αν πρέπει να δηλώσουμε οπωσδήποτε το συγκεκριμένο αέριο, θα πρέπει να πούμε "υπερίτης" (ή "αέριο μουστάρδας" εφόσον μας αρέσει). 

Προσωπικά θα διάλεγα το "υπερίτης" για ένα επίσημο ή τεχνικό κείμενο όπου θα έπρεπε να αποφύγω τις αμφισημίες και το σκέτο "αέρια" ή "χημικά" για ένα πιο καθημερινό περιβάλλον.

Η μάνα μου όποτε αναφέρεται στον Β' Παγκόσμιο λέει "Έριξαν αέρια" (από Α' Παγκόσμιο δεν έχω πληροφορία μια που η γιαγιά μάς άφησε όταν ήμουν μικρή ακόμη). Ωραία θα ήταν αν ξέραμε τι έλεγε γενικά ο ελληνόφωνος κόσμος τότε, ιδίως οι φαντάροι μεταξύ τους.


----------



## Katsik35 (Aug 31, 2016)

Η μητέρα μου, που πρέπει να ήταν καμιά 10ριά - 15ριά χρονών κατά τον Α' Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο, μιλούσε πάντα για "υπερίτη". Το "αέριο μουστάρδας" το άκουσα πολύ αργότερα (ίσως την τελευταία 15ετία) και, από την αρχή, μου μύρισε (sic) κατά λέξη μετάφραση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 31, 2016)

Η ένσταση της Αόρατης σε συνδυασμό με την παρατήρηση του Katsik35 με οδήγησαν να σκεφτώ ότι οι Έλληνες φαντάροι στον Α'ΠΠ (και βασικά, οι μονάδες της Εθνικής 'Άμυνας που πολέμησαν στη Μακεδονία) μπορεί να μην ήρθαν καν σε επαφή με το αέριο στο εκεί μέτωπο. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν χρησιμοποιήθηκαν πολεμικά αέρια εκεί. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει όμως ότι δεν υπήρχαν εφόδια έτοιμα για χρήση αντιποίνων, αντιασφυξιογόνες μάσκες π.χ. κλπ. Ο στρατός εκεί είχε εκπαιδευτεί και ήταν υπό τη διοίκηση της Γαλλικής αποστολής. Υποθέτω λοιπόν ότι στις περιγραφές τους, οι αξιωματικοί θα μιλούσαν για «υπερίτη, ένα κίτρινο σύννεφο που ακουμπάει στο έδαφος, κινείται αργά και μυρίζει μουστάρδα».

Είναι πολύ πιθανό να έμαθαν εξαρχής και να χρησιμοποιούσαν επίσημα μόνο τον όρο _υπερίτης_. Θα έπρεπε να ψάξουμε τα ιστορικά στοιχεία (για το αν έγινε χρήση) και τη λογοτεχνία της εποχής, αλλά πρέπει να ομολογήσω ότι η βεβαιότητά μου για το αν έλεγαν «αέριο μουστάρδας» οι Έλληνες φαντάροι σήμερα πια δεν υπάρχει.


----------



## daeman (Aug 31, 2016)

...
Σχετικοί προβληματισμοί στο νήμα *Στρατιωτική αργκό του Α΄ ΠΠ

*


psifio said:


> ... Έχω στο κείμενό μου τις λέξεις *pineapple *(χειροβομβίδα), *pip-squeak* (είδος βλήματος υψηλής ταχύτητας που παίρνει το όνομά του από τον ήχο που κάνει), *plum-pudding* (είδος βλήματος όλμου, εδώ, στο 1:05 σε δράση), *chats *(οι ψείρες), *scran *(το φαγητό) και *Blighty *(τραυματισμός τόσο βαρύς που σε έστελναν στην Αγγλία -- αναφερόμαστε σε στρατιώτες του δυτικού μετώπου). Ο ήρωας του μυθιστορήματος έχει γυρίσει από τον πόλεμο, αναπολεί τα περασμένα και λέει ότι οι στρατιώτες είχαν δημιουργήσει δική τους γλώσσα, δική τους αργκό, και δίνει αυτά τα παραδείγματα.
> ...


κι ένα ενδιαφέρον κείμενο, παρότι δεν ασχολείται σε τόσο βάθος με το θέμα, συνημμένο σ' εκείνο το ποστ:



nickel said:


> Πάρτε τη συνημμένη ανακοίνωση από το συνέδριο της ΕΛΕΤΟ του 2009.
> ...



απ' όπου αποσπώ δυο δύστυχα δίστιχα:

Το όπλο έχω γι' αδερφό, το κράνος για πατέρα,
την ξιφολόγχη αδερφή και τη σκοπιά μητέρα

Όλον τον κόσμο γύρισα, Ανατολή και Δύση
Σαν του στρατού τα βάσανα δεν έχω συναντήσει

και μια σχετική λέξη με ορισμό και εικόνα από το νήμα *canister*:



Earion said:


> ...
> *canister*, [...] *2*. κυτίο (διηθητικό κυτίο προσωπίδας για την προστασία από χημικές πολεμικές ουσίες). (Λεξικό Γιαννούτσου).
> 
> [...]
> ...



Μουστάρδα στα αέρια και κέτσαπ για το αίμα
μάνα μου, μη μου τύχουνε και σ' άλλονε κανένα


----------



## Theseus (Sep 1, 2016)

Τι σημαίνει αυτό το 'και καρα', δόκτορα;


----------



## nickel (Sep 1, 2016)

Theseus said:


> Τι σημαίνει αυτό το 'και καρα', δόκτορα;



Καλημέρα. Είναι το δεύτερο «καρα» του λεξικού, αυτό που δεν κυκλοφορεί μόνο του, που δείχνει έμφαση. Εννοεί «καρασυμφωνώ», συμφωνώ και με το παραπάνω.

http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=καρα&sin=all


----------



## Theseus (Sep 1, 2016)

Thanks, Nickel. 'Mustard gas was originally called LOST after the chemists, Wilhelm LOmmel and Wilhelm STeinkopf, who invented a means to produce the gas on an industrial scale. The orange chemical component when deployed has a smell similar to mustard or horse radish so since its color and smell was similar to mustard the British gave it the name, Mustard Gas.' [p.109 Before My Helpless Sight By Leo Van Bergen]. All the substances used, whether proper gas or not, were called 'gas' by the soldiers, according to Van Bergen (cf. Wilfred Owen's poem Dulce et decorum at http://www.warpoetry.co.uk/owen1.html. Mustard gas went on to have benign uses as the first form of chemotherapy. See 
http://scienceblog.cancerresearchuk...-from-the-great-war-to-frontline-chemotherapy!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 1, 2016)

Theseus said:


> Τι σημαίνει αυτό το 'και καρα', δόκτορα;



Ναι, όπως τα είπε ο Νίκελ. Δείχνει έμφαση. Π.χ., στην ελληνική netspeak: 

Ναι, ρε, γουστάρω! ΛΟΛ και καραΛΟΛ, ρε! (ΛΟΛ = LOL)


----------



## Theseus (Sep 1, 2016)

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ, Δόκτορα.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Sep 11, 2016)

nickel said:


> Η συνέχεια εδώ:
> *Πότε καταργήθηκε στο πολυτονικό η δασεία των ξένων λέξεων και ονομάτων; *
> http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...τονικό-η-δασεία-των-ξένων-λέξεων-και-ονομάτων



Ευχαριστώ για την ενδιαφέρουσα παραπομπή. Να σημειώσω μόνο κάτι που μόλις θυμήθηκα: το πολυτονικό πληκτρολόγιο δεν αναγνωρίζει τον συνδυασμό ψιλής και κεφαλαίου ύψιλον, τον οποίο παρουσιάζει ως απόστροφο και κεφαλαίο ύψιλον (δηλαδή ως δύο ξεχωριστούς χαρακτήρες). Με το πεζό ύψιλον, φυσικά, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα γιατί μπορεί να αναφέρεται, π.χ. στη μούσα Οὐρανία ή στην απαχθείσα Εὐρώπη.


----------

